# Redwood fiddleback table



## meNew2Wood (Dec 8, 2010)

Planning on building a bread board kitchen table using old growth redwood and fiddleback. The fiddleback slab would be 1"x32"x84" and trimmed w/ 3"x4" old growth on the sides and I was thinking of using 1" ply to back the fiddleback for support. (plus it cuts the cost down). My concern is cracking possibility of the slab as it dries or due wood differential of the ply backing.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I would shy away from using a plywood substrate unless you are using 1/16" thick fiddleback veneer. You will be better off using solid wood and using the redwood for just the breadboard ends or vice versa.


----------

